# Livery St Helens, NLW, Haydock, Billinge, Rainford, Crank etc...



## embu (10 May 2015)

Hi, I may be relocating to this area later this year/ next year (nothing like planning in advance!) and wondered if there are any decent, inexpensive yards around these areas please? For DIY/Part livery, but Grass livery considered, a school would be good, and decent hacking, but I don't need top class facilities, and a friendly bunch of people is just as important! 

Many thanks x


----------



## RockinRudolph (11 May 2015)

Have pm'd you x


----------

